
Quantum vastly outperform supercomputers when it comes to energy efficiency - jonbaer
https://physicsworld.com/a/quantum-computers-vastly-outperform-supercomputers-when-it-comes-to-energy-efficiency/
======
claudex
Summit is the 5th is the Green500 list[1] which means that it is pretty
efficient for a supercomputer and outperform by a NISQ. However, this doesn't
include the time of the calculation. If this take 10s with summit and 1 month
with a quantum computer, I can maybe have the same enery efficiency with a
raspberry and a solar panel. Joke aside, if the time for the solution is
greater with a quantum computer, it can void the interest of the result.

[1]:
[https://www.top500.org/green500/lists/2019/11/](https://www.top500.org/green500/lists/2019/11/)

